# Driving my woolly mammoth!



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok ground driving my woolly mini boy lol Had to let hid cinch out a couple extra holes hehe Any one else driving woollies?

(Also a pic of him enjoying the sunshine in his pasture)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She is LOOKIN' GOOD!


----------



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

holy fuzzball!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

So cute!!!


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

So stinkin' cute!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Love him! And that harness is just awesome. Please tell me where I can find one!


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

He is adorable I love him =) and ButtInTheDirt I bought it at tackforminis.com It comes in abunch of other colors also. You may also be able to get it in horse size.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks! They even have red, it'll match my cart.  That is exactly what I was looking for. How do you like the quality? Sorry to jack your thread, but are the blinders removable? And is the small mini-sized?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Thanks! They even have red, it'll match my cart.  That is exactly what I was looking for. How do you like the quality? Sorry to jack your thread, but are the blinders removable? And is the small mini-sized?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thats alright lol I get it a lot when ever I post pics of him in harness. It's really nice quality. Double ply, durable and hasn't stretched at all. No the blinders aren't removable that I'v seen. and Yes the small is mini size. Cargo is 35" and most of it is adjusted to about the middle so it can fit smaller and bigger minis.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you very much.  I've always loved Cargo, and since I first saw that harness, I fell a little bit in love with it, too. :lol: But since I never had a mini it was irrelevant, because we have plenty of full-sized harnesses. Now that I have my mini donk I have a valid reason to hoard prettily-colored mini harnesses. :shock: I really do like the blue, and it looks real slick on Cargo. But considering I just overhauled my cart to be red and black, I probably should keep with the red theme. I am certain there will come a day I will have every color, god willing.


----------



## ArabianGrace (Sep 11, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> Thank you very much.  I've always loved Cargo, and since I first saw that harness, I fell a little bit in love with it, too. :lol: But since I never had a mini it was irrelevant, because we have plenty of full-sized harnesses. Now that I have my mini donk I have a valid reason to hoard prettily-colored mini harnesses. :shock: I really do like the blue, and it looks real slick on Cargo. But considering I just overhauled my cart to be red and black, I probably should keep with the red theme. I am certain there will come a day I will have every color, god willing.



I love him too =P Best $80 ever spent. Everything he has is blue hehe. He's getting a blue grooming bucket/set for Christmas  and We better be getting pics of the Donk in harness!


----------

